# All Slavic languages: Orijentalizmi u slavenskim jezicima



## Wikislav

*Turcizmi u slavenskim jezicima *_(Turkisms in Slavic languages)__:_ _Please discuss in south Slavic or in English, and examples in Turkish._ Ovdje bi trebalo poredbeno objasniti uzroke i način unošenja turskih riječi i fraza te njihov noviji nestanak, prvenstveno za južnoslavenske jezike i dijelom za istočnoslavenske. Poželjne su diskusije na južnoslavenskim jezicima ili bar engleski uz turske primjere, jer danas je turski jedva poznat većini Slavena i inih Evropljana. 

Medju Slavenima su turcizmi najbrojniji u Bosni, zatim još u Makedoniji koja je od Slavena najduže ostala pod Turcima. Ponešto turcizama dosad još ima u Srbiji i Bugarskoj, te dijelom u istočnoslavenskim jezicima uz Crno more. U zapadnoslavenskim jezicima i slovenskom su turcizmi uglavnom rijetki. Osobita je situacija u Hrvatskoj, gdje su zapisani turcizmi do 1. svj. rata bili vrlo rijetki, ali su tek od 20. stoljeća tu naknadno umnoženi kroz zajednički štokavski standard u Jugoslaviji. Izvorno su turcizmi postojali uglavnom u ikavskim govorima uz bosansku granicu najviše u Imotskom, Pounju i donjoj Posavini, dok su izvan toga bili ranije skoro nepoznati npr. na čakavskim otocima i kod kajkavaca. Uglavnom je bez turcizama bio i štokavski govor oko Dubrovnika, jer je u doba Turaka to bila posebna republika. 

Najrašireniji i najpoznatiji turcizam u Hrvatskoj i šire kod BCS je _'rakija'_ (brandy, turs._ raki)_, nepoznata samo kod sjeverozapadnih kajkavaca gdje je izvorno starije _'žganica'_. Pravi _'*turko-ikavski*'_ miješani pidgin postoji još i sad kod staraca oko Imotskog, u čijem rječniku (Klapirić 2001) ima čak oko _1.100_ zapisanih turcizama, jer je Imotski u Dalmaciji bio najduže pod Turcima. Kod čakavaca najviše turcizama sadrži _'*Gacki* div*án*'_ oko Otočca, a najmanje ih je na Kvarnerskim otocima (osim kod novijih doseljenika), npr. izvorno na Cresu i Krku je jedini turcizam _rak*ý*a_. Kod južnih kajkavaca najviše raznih turcizama još govore polukajkavski 'Banovci' oko Petrinje koja je bila pod Turcima, dok tipski kajkavci u Zagorju i Medjimurju uglavnom nemaju nijednog turcizma.


----------



## Orlin

Ja se u principu slažem s Vama, a rekao bih nešto o bugarskom (pisao sam slične stvari na temama o purizmu u slovenskim jezicima)- ja pretpostavljam da je u bugarskom 19. veka (još uvek nije bio standardiziran) imalo otprilike toliko turcizama (ili tačnije orijentalizama jer je sam osmanski turski bio pun arabizama i persizama) kao u bosanskom, ali nakon oslobođenja od osmanske vlade u 1878. god. počela politika svesnog eliminiranja orijentalizama iz jezika i tako je njihov broj u svakodnevnom savremenom jeziku jako smanjen. Naravno orijentalizmi nisu potpuno nestali: neki su bili jako uobičajeni (npr. tako poznata ракия) i zato nije imao smisla odbaciti iz jezika, a dobar deo orijentalizama je postao arhaičan ali još uvek razumljiv većini savremenih Bugara (npr. iz književnih dela 19. veka).
Osmanoturska toponimija je velikom većinom izmenjena (osnovnu zaslugu ima vlada Kimona Georgieva: http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD_%D0%93%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%B2 i neke druge vlade 1930-ih).


----------



## iobyo

wikislav said:


> zatim još u makedoniji koja je od slavena najduže ostala pod turcima.



Ја бих отишао корак даље па рекао да македонски има највећи број турских позајмљеница уколико су у питању стандардни језици.


----------



## Wikislav

Ranije su najviše turcizama imali oni slavenski jezici, čije su zemlje bile u Otomanskom carstvu. Potom su kroz 20. stoljeće turcizmi na Balkanu nestajali i većinom su vraćeni slavenski nazivi, dok je u Hrvatskoj bilo obratno. Ranija Hrvatska je većinom bila pod Austrougarskom i tu su u javnomu izvornom jeziku do 1918, turcizmi bili uglavnom nepoznati osim u lokalnim pograničnim govorima uz Bosnu od Imotskog do Županje. Zato su u javnomu hrvatskom pred stotinjak godina još obilno korišteni slavenski arhaizmi (umjesto novijih turcizama) kao npr.  _kotlić_ (= boiler), _meta_ (goal), _most_ (bridge), _mukte_ (gratis), _nazdravica_ (party), _nazuvka_ ili _bičva_ (sock), _obrtnik_ (craftsman), _popis_ (list), _postelja_ (bed), _pričati_ (speak), _prodavaona_ (shop), _prostirač_ (carpet), _prozor_ (window), _puce_ (button), _slador_ (sugar), _sok_ (juice), _stranka_ (client), _suradnik_ (partner), _trupac_ (trunk), _tržnica_ (market), _ugal _(corner), _uzorak_ (pattern), _vrelo_ (spring), _vrt_ (garden), _zajam_ (credit), _zvonik_ (tower), _žganica_ (brandy), ...itd. 

Iako je do 1.svj. rata Tursko carstvo na Balkanu propalo, tek zatim se u Jugoslaviji kroz Vukovu štokavštinu iz Hercegovine nameću u Hrvatskoj dotad nepoznati turcizmi i orjentalizmi, umjesto slavenskih arhaizama (istim redom): _kazan, nišan, ćuprija, djabe, tulum, čarapa _(turs. čorap),_ zanatlija, ćitaba, krevet_ (tur. kevter), _divaniti, __dućan_ (tur. dukkan),_ ćilim,_ _pendjer, dugme_ (tur. dogme), _šećer_ (tur. šeker), _boza, mušterija, ortak, balvan, ćošak, pazar, kalup, česma, bašća, veresija, kula, rakija_...  Standardni Vukovci u Hrvatskoj od kojih su 1/2 doseljeni iz Bosne, sve dosad čuvaju te naknadne turcizme jer da su "lijepi, milozvučni i općeprihvaćeni". Naprotiv većinu gornjih slavenskih arhaizama oni odbacuju kao 'zastarjele i nestandardne' ili da su to čak "fašističke novokovanice", pa te slavizme lektori često brišu iz javnih emisija i tiskanih tekstova. 

Pri sadašnjem jezičnom metežu u javnosti, prosječni pismeni Hrvati većinom ne slušaju neuvjerljive lektore, nego to često rješavaju po pučkoj intuiciji. Osobito mladji ispod 30 godina, skoro sve te sumnjive riječi koje po duhu jezika djeluju čudno, izbacuju i spontano zamjenjuju globalizmima. Kako su im slavenski arhaizmi većinom nepoznati ili su javno osudjeni kao 'novokovanice', to mladji umjesto turcizama uvode novije fonetske anglizme. Iako to standardni Vukovci osudjuju i protestiraju, umjesto niza turcizama je sad u nestandardnom hrvatskom odjednom naglo urastao niz engleskih sinonima, pa tehničari i mladji Hrvati već često rabe (istim redom - fonetski): _bojler, gol, bridj, gratis, parti, sokna, master, lista, bed, __spikati, __šop, karpet, vindov, buton, šugar, djus, klijent, partner, trunk, korner, market, patern, spring, garden, kredit, tauer, brendi,_ ...etc. 

Ovi anglofili drže da su to po prvi put u našoj povijesti slobodno primljene svjetske posudjenice, dok su raniji turcizmi i ini barbarizmi nametnuti silom vladara, pa su turcizmi kao bumerang najjači povod novoj anglizaciji Hrvatske. U Hrvatskoj još rabe turcizme standardni Vukovci, kompromisna srednja generacija, doseljenici iz Bosne, iz miješanih brakova i pristalice obnove Jugoslavije. Naprotiv turcizme tu odbacuju i ne koriste: starci (jer znaju arhaizme), mladji od 30 god., tehnički intelektualci, kajkavci i čakavci, povratnici iz emigracije, itd.


----------



## Wikislav

Athaulf said:


> ... In each of the three variants of the old Serbo-Croatian standard  that are now officially considered as separate national languages, one  might say that there are three levels of Turkish loanwords:
> (1) Those that are so ancient and well-entrenched that they have become  part of the standard language, often without any native synonyms, and  people generally don't recognize them as loanwords at all unless they're  educated about their etymology.
> (2) ... The number of Turkish words in each category varies across different BCS  variants, although the words in categories (1) tend to be shared  between Croatian, Serbian, and Bosnian, since they often don't have any  surviving native equivalents (_sat_, _boja_,_ čizma_, _kutija_...)...


Navodi koje daje *Althauf* su pretežno ispravni i realni za Bosnu (koju najbolje poznaje), ali nisu informativni ni posve objektivni za Srbiju ni Hrvatsku. Dobro je poznato da su u srpskom standardu službene slavenske riječi: _'*čas*'_ za vremenski sat, pa _časovnik_ za mjernu napravu, te _časovničar_ za popravljača satova. Javno se koristi i turski 'sat' - ali više u prostonarodnom govoru. Dijelom je slično i u hrvatskom standardu, gdje 'sat' znači vrijeme i napravu, -ali ine izvedenice nisu iz toga, nego iz starijeg europeizma '*ura*' npr. _urar_ (obrtnik), _urarstvo_ (obrt), _urarija_ (radionica), _urarski_ (pridjev), itd. To je zato jer pred stoljeće tj. do 1918, u javnomu hrvatskom još nije bilo novijeg turcizma 'sat' nego samo 'ura' od koje su sve izvedenice i koja se održala u svim hrvatskim dijalektima. Izvorno je 'sat' do 1.svj. rata kao i u Srbiji prostonarodna riječ, većinom u pograničnom pojasu uz Bosnu (Imotski - Una - Županja) inače bogatijem turcizmima. 

Sat je u Hrvatsku uveden masovno tek s Vukovim standardom u Jugoslaviji. Takodjer i u većini dijalekata po Hrvatskoj izvorno nema 'sata': U jekavskom Dubrovniku domaći gospari kažu _ura_ + izvedenice, jer je za Turaka Dubrovnik bio samostalan i tu tek novodoseljeni Hercegovci kažu 'sat'. Kod svih čakavaca uglavnom je _ura_ s izvedenicama, pa i kod kajkavaca je samo _'vura'_. Takodjer je značajna čakavska izvedenica za toranj _ur*y*lo_ (javni sat) kao sinonim bosanske 'sahat-kule', a odgovara indovedskom _horila_. Turska _'boja'_ postoji samo u hrv. standardu, a u većini dialekata po Hrvatskoj je *farba* i čakavski romanizam _'pitura'_. Turske _'čizme'_ i _kutija_ su samo štokavske, a čakavski i kajkavski su starohrvatske *škornje* i romanski europeizam _škatula_. 

Dobra ilustracija povijesne krivotvorbe tih hrvatskih 'turcizama' je npr.  kajkavsko ime grada i rijeke *Čazma*. Isti milenijski grad s tim imenom zapisan je magjarski podkraj hrvatskih kraljeva već davne god. _*1094*_, dok su Turci još jezdili daleko u srednjoj Aziji. Zatim se i crkveno navodi kaptol Čazma od 1230. Od 1552. ga osvoje Turci i prekrste u tzv. _Česma_, ali nakon izbacivanja Turaka sve do 1918. vraćena je izvorna Čazma. U Jugoslaviji 1918-38. opet je poturčen u 'Česmu', ali je od 1939. dosad vraćena izvorna Čazma, iako jugo-bosanski izvori i sada to navode kao lažni turcizam 'Česma'.


----------



## Spring Lady

Da se ukljucim i ja.
I u srpskom jeziku su dosta zastupljeni turcizmi, mada se u poslednje vreme mnogi ne koriste toliko cesto. Naisla sam na podatak da u srpski i turski jezik imaju oko 9000 zajednickih reci.
I stvarno, kada sam boravila u Turskoj malo-malo pa sam razumela neku rec. Imamo dosta istih reci za hranu. Kao na primer, tursija, sarma, kajmak, patlidzan, kajsija, corba, caj, kafa, alva ili halva itd. Ali i reci kao sto su jorgan, jastuk, dzep, dusmanin, sejtan, sokak, kaldrma, kapija... Primera stvarno ima puno.


----------



## ilocas2

U češkom jeziku je turcizma veoma malo, jer mi ni smo bili nikada pod turskom vladom.

derviš, vilájet, vezír, paša, čevapčiči, chalva, bakšiš, čutora, fez, jogurt, tasemnice (= pantljičara)...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

ilocas2 said:


> U češkom jeziku je turcizma veoma malo, jer mi ni smo bili nikada pod turskom vladom.


 
Isto važi i za slovenski jezik, jer slovenski teritorij takodjer nije bio pod turskom vladom. Ima dvije kategorije turcizama u slovenskom: rijeći koje su preuzete direktno iz "BCS" jezika (*žep* = džep, *čevapčiči*) i turcizmi koje možemo pronaći u većini europskih jezika (*kiosk, pižama, jogurt*, itd.). Ni jednih ni drugih nije baš puno u usporedbi sa drugim južnoslavenskim jezicima. Od riječi na Wikislavovom spisku -- *kazan, nišan, ćuprija, djabe, tulum, čarapa, zanatlija, ćitaba, krevet, divaniti, dućan, ćilim, pendjer, dugme, šećer, boza, mušterija, ortak, balvan, ćošak, pazar, kalup, česma, bašća, veresija, kula, rakija* -- na slovenskom postoje samo *kalup *i *balvan* (*rakija* je arhaizam i regionalizam).

_Enako velja za slovenščino, ker slovensko ozemlje tudi ni bilo pod turško oblastjo. V slovenščini sta dve vrsti turcizmov: besede prevzete neposredno iz jezikov "BCS" (*žep, čevapčiči*) in turcizmi, ki jih lahko najdemo v večini europskih jezikov (*kiosk, pižama, jogurt*, itn.). Ne enih ne drugih ni prav veliko v primerjavi z ostalimi južnoslovanskimi jeziki. __Od besed na Wikislavovem seznamu -- *kazan, nišan, ćuprija, djabe, tulum, čarapa, zanatlija, ćitaba, krevet, divaniti, dućan, ćilim, pendjer, dugme, šećer, boza, mušterija, ortak, balvan, ćošak, pazar, kalup, česma, bašća, veresija, kula, rakija* -- v slovenščini obstajata samo *kalup *in* balvan *(*rakija* je arhaizem in regionalizem)._


----------



## bibax

The commonest Czech word of Turkic origin is *klobouk* (< *kolbuk) = hat.

Kiosk and divan are of Persian origin.

I did not know that tasemnice (Taenia, tapeworm) is from tasma (= tape). It is an artificial word, of course. Tasma (= páska or pásek) is not used in Czech.

We have also čibuk, now rarely used.

Balvan and kalup are also Czech words. What do they mean in BCS and Slovenian?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

bibax said:


> The commonest Czech word of Turkic origin is *klobouk* (< *kolbuk) = hat.


 
Same in Slovenian (*klobuk* = hat)! I wasn't even aware it was of Turkic origin. Snoj's _Slovenski etimološki slovar _confirms this, but it must be a very old borrowing, since it already existed in Old Slavic.

(By the way, U.S. Senator Amy Klobuchar is of Slovenian descent. *Klobučar* means "hatter" in Slovenian.)



bibax said:


> Balvan and kalup are also Czech words. What do they mean in BCS and Slovenian?


 
In Slovenian:
*balvan* = boulder
*kalup* = mold ("hollow container used to give shape to molten or hot liquid material when it cools and hardens")


----------



## bibax

Czech:

balvan = boulder;
kadlub = mold;
kalup = gallop;

I am not sure that kadlub is of Turkic origin.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish, apart from abovementioned words, like *kiosk, taśma, tasiemiec, piżama, jogurt *etc., we also have e.g. *filiżanka, kilim, jasiek, jasyr, jaśmin, rachatłukum *and probably much more - that's what I recalled without looking up in the dictionaries.


----------



## Orlin

Wikislav said:


> Iako je do 1.svj. rata Tursko carstvo na Balkanu propalo, tek zatim se u Jugoslaviji kroz Vukovu štokavštinu iz Hercegovine nameću u Hrvatskoj dotad nepoznati turcizmi i orjentalizmi, umjesto slavenskih arhaizama (istim redom): _kazan, nišan, ćuprija, djabe, tulum, čarapa _(turs. čorap),_ zanatlija, ćitaba, krevet_ (tur. kevter), _divaniti, __dućan_ (tur. dukkan),_ ćilim,_ _pendjer, dugme_ (tur. dogme), _šećer_ (tur. šeker), _boza, mušterija, ortak, balvan, ćošak, pazar, kalup, česma, bašća, veresija, kula, rakija_... Standardni Vukovci u Hrvatskoj od kojih su 1/2 doseljeni iz Bosne, sve dosad čuvaju te naknadne turcizme jer da su "lijepi, milozvučni i općeprihvaćeni". Naprotiv većinu gornjih slavenskih arhaizama oni odbacuju kao 'zastarjele i nestandardne' ili da su to čak "fašističke novokovanice", pa te slavizme lektori često brišu iz javnih emisija i tiskanih tekstova.


Zaboravio sam komentirati da savremeni Bugari poznaju (aktivno ili ne) veliku većinu reči ovog spiska - ja smatram nepoznatim ili malopoznatim današnjim Bugarima samo one koje sam obeležio crvenom bojom.
U svakom slučaju čini mi se da su tačniji termini _orijentalizmi_ ili _osmanizmi - _reči o kojima trenutno diskutiramo su posuđenice iz *osmanskog turskog* (a on je bio prepun arabizama, persizama i dr. i jako se razlikuje od savremenog turskog) i zato mi je naziv "turcizmi" mnogo neprecizan.


----------



## xpictianoc

Pozdrav svima, 
Šta se tiče turcizama u poljskom, upravo to ne imamo ih puno, samo nekoliko i iskreno govoreći ne znam ih mnogo  Evo nekoliko od njih: 

_atłas, arbuz,  kawon, bachmat, bakalie, bazar, burka, buzdygan, chałwa, cybuch, czaprak,  czambuł, dywan, haracz, horda, jogurt, jasyr, jarmułka, kaftan, kawa, kawior, kobierzec, kołpak,  kołczan, kurdesz, makata,  majdan, ogier, surma, tabun, torba, turban, tytoń, wataha__,wezyr
_Najverovatnije turcizama ima i više, no uspeo sam samo naći tolko. Predpostavljam da neke te reči su arapskog ili perskog porekla kako na primer: majdan, kawa ili dywan i stoga i po meni bolije bi bilo govoriti ne o turcizmima ali upravo o orijentalizmima odnosno osmanizmima u toj stvari slažem se s Orlinom.


----------



## Wikislav

In principle, I also agree that some turkisms in Slavic languages were of Persian and Arabic origins, but they almost came via Turkish mediation. Thus it is perhaps preferable to rename/enlarge (if possible) this topic: Turcizmi u slavenskim jezicima > _Orijentalizmi u slavenskim jezicima _(technically I cannot made this change). This is better than to open now 3 parallel topics: on Turkisms..., on Arabisms..., and on Iranisms in Slavic languages. 


TriglavNationalPark said:


> Same in Slovenian (*klobuk* = hat)! I wasn't even aware it was of Turkic origin. Snoj's _Slovenski etimološki slovar _confirms this, but it must be a very old borrowing, since it already existed in Old Slavic. ...*Klobučar* means "hatter" in Slovenian.
> In Slovenian:* balvan* = boulder ...


It is interesting that _klob*ûk*_ (hat) and _klobuč*âr*_ (hatter) exist both in Croat-Kaykavian and Chakavian being otherwise poor in turkisms, while in BCS-Shtokavian, as the richest in turkisms, that is lacking and replaced by š*e*šir and "šeš*ir*džija" (hatter). It is also remarkable that early-Croatian klobuk occured even in medieval _*Glagolitic*_ texts when Turks were far in Asian interior and yet the Byzantine rule with mainly Greek influence prevailed in Balkans. Therefore 'klobuk' and its derivate in Croatia and elsewhere cannot be of Osmanic origin, but plausibly earlier Slavic borrownings from other Turkic-Mongol contacts. 

Concerning the BCS-turkism _*balvan*_ (trunk, boulder), it exists in Croatia chiefly in the new minoritary Yekavish-standard created in Yugoslavia from 20th century. Before that new-imposed turkism, in Croatia prevailed (and now are widely used) 3 former Slavic synonyms: Shtokavian '*brvno*', Kaykavian '*trupec*', and Chakavian '*glavnja*'.


----------



## Wikislav

Orlin said:


> U svakom slučaju čini mi se da su tačniji termini _orijentalizmi_ ili _osmanizmi - _reči o kojima trenutno diskutiramo su posuđenice iz *osmanskog turskog* (a on je bio prepun arabizama, persizama i dr. i jako se razlikuje od savremenog turskog) i zato mi je naziv "turcizmi" mnogo neprecizan.


_Orientalizmi_ je bolji i obuhvatniji naziv, jer pokriva uz turkijske riječi još arabizme, iranizme, mongolizme i slične. Naprotiv su _"osmanizmi"_ posve neprihvatljivi izvan nutarnjeg Balkana u Turskom carstvu, jer mnogi drugi orientalizmi izvan Osmanlija postoje npr. na Jadranu (Istra-Dalmacija) pa Češka, Poljska itd. Tu dajem 2 očita primjera iz Hrvatske za niz orientalizama stiglih bez Osmanlija, jer tu su pravi osmanski turcizmi samo u BCS-štokavskom, ali u kajkavici i čakavici postoji još niz drugih ne-osmanskih orientalizama koji se sada dijelom potiskuju i nestaju zbog novih turcizama iz štokavskog standarda:  

1. Pred-osmanski *mongolizmi*: Ovi su uneseni u srednjem vijeku nomadskim invazijama Tatara i Mongola najviše kroz Panoniju, a očuvani su većinom izvan Turskog carstva oko Panonije pa ih je najmanje u BCS-štokavskom (gdje su izbrisani novijim turcizmima). Sad ih je tu _najviše u sjevernoj kajkavici_ i u primorskoj čakavici npr. bil*îg* (stamp, mongol: _bilig)_, b*ik* (bull: mon. _bükh)_, bur*în* (wind: mong. _buran)_,  caj*nÿ* (of tea: mon. _tsayny)_, ing*ÿr* (stallion: mon. _hangür)_, kuk*ûr* (blue: mon. _kuku)_,  kuk*ùr*ika (Iris: mon. _kukrükh)_, k*î*p (torso: mon. _khüb)_, *nÿ*la (fish-net: mon. _nügel)_, *sì*ć (cut: mon. _sükh)_, šalt*ûr* (tailor: mon. _saaltur)_,  tarb*ùh* (abdomen: mon. _tarbus)_ itd.  Samo u _kajkavskom_ još ima: *ba*jan (rich: mon._ bayan)_, *ba*lta (axe: mon. _balta)_, *bi*tje (creature: mon. _biye)_, *ho*blič (plane: mon. _khoble)_, *ku*sast (docked: mon. _khuson)_, *or*oslan (lion: mon. _orslan)_ ...etc.  

2. Ne-osmanski *arabizmi*: kod nas je predrasuda da najviše arabizama ima preko islama u Bosni - ali direktnih neturskih arabizama ima podjednako kod otočnih čakavaca na Jadranu, unesenih morem od samih srednjovjekih Arapa. Dio su donesli Saraceni u 9. stoljeću kad su tu imali _Apulski emirat Bari_ koji od Venecije osvajaju i dio Kvarnerskih otoka pa su tu naselili i dosad imenovali neke otoke npr. *Srakane* (arab. _Sarakene)_ i *Susak* (ar. _Sansek)_.- Isto sad potvrdjuje i nova genetika da su _*1/7* (14 %)_ kvarnerskih otočana iskonom arapski Semiti. Dio su još donesli maurski trgovci na Jadranu i naši vojni pečalbari-legionari iz Dalmacije u Kordovskom kalifatu (usp. arapske kronike u Cordobi i Palermu). Kod tih otočnih čakavaca su izvorni neturski arabizmi koje većinom nemaju u Bosni ni drugi na Balkanu:  npr. barak*ân* (deck: arab. _barraka),_ bedu*yn* (stupid), bik*âr* (butcher: ar. _bekkari),_ bikar*ìj*a (butchery: ar. _bekarijun),_ kat*ûn* (pen-fold: ar. _kaatun)_, k*i*la (hernia: ar. _kilot),_ m*a*lik (pagan: ar. _malik),_ muš*ûr* (icicle-dripstone: ar. _mushurun),_ orš*ân* (shipdock: ar. _harshana),_ ruma*ný*a (wallflower: ar. _rumanu),_ šal*ûn* (bandage: ar. _shalun),_ šele*bã*y (he-fox: ar. _s'elebun)_ itd. 

Uz ove, otočni čakavci još imaju niz ranih *mezopotamskih* akadizama koje su tu većinom prenjeli pomorski Arapi (nema u Bosni ni Turskoj):  *à*la! (go!: akad. _ala)_, el*ãa*! (my respect!: ak. _eli !)_,  g*âl*ba (ball: ak. _galib)_, *gô*ba (knob: ak. _geba)_, grom*ũn* (cereal: ak. _gomun)_, gu*dà* (swine: ak. _gudda)_, h*àr*ga (boulder: ak. _harga)_, k*ûr* (pyramide: ak. _kur)_, k*ÿš* (sheep: ak. _kish)_, mac*âr* (pine: ak. _maxri)_, m*ân*da (mother: ak. _manda)_, mat*ũn* (brick: ak. _matún)_, meš*èt* (market: ak. _mešgetu)_, mis*âr* (sir: ak. _misaru)_, pirg*ân* (flecky: ak. _pirga)_, gen*ùt* (move: ak._ genu)_, sem*êr*a (west: ak. _šimeru)_, sem*èr*ni (western: ak._ šimeruni)_, s*ím* (there: ak. _šym)_, šel*út* (gland: ak. _šelu)_,  t*r*si (wine: ak. _trši)_, trt*ÿn*a (liane: ak._ trti)_, *û*ri (city: ak. _uru)_, zamb*ôr*a (blowfly: ak. _zanbur)_, z*êb* (bud: ak. _zeb)_, ...etc.


----------



## Orlin

Na ovoj temi http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1942580 (post br. 37) je bosanski član DenisBiH napisao "strašno orijentalizirani" bosanski tekst (sasvim namerno napunjen orijentalizmima, definitivno nije obični bosanski):


> Muhabetimo ti tako moj ahbab Istriano i ja, kadli nam stiže avaz spolja da se buljuk naroda sletio oko Mehagine kahve da gleda pehlivane iz Stambola. Provirimo ti kroz pendžer kad ono čitava frtutma nastala, evladi posvud idu iz naše mahale, poskakujući, prate ih matere u dimijama i pod feredžom, i hejbet svakojakog drugog svijeta. Ah, moj Istriano efendija, prozborih ja, ne begenišem ti ja takve, kakav ćutuk insan to mora bit da ekmek i akče zarađuje vazda idući od varoši do varoši, nikad hanume, nikad rahatluka u domu svome? Nikad to nije bilo u našem devletu, nije to od adeta, ja od naših starih nikad nisam čuo za takve. No je ovo bezbeli neki novi vakat i zeman nast'o. Al' ako je tebi merak, hajdeder, imadeš moj izun.


Mislim da je ovaj tekst razumljiv Bugarima najmanje na srednjem nivou, a meni još nekako više pošto sam bio u Turskoj 4 puta i naučio sam sasvim malo turski od radoznalosti. Pitam koliko drugi južnoslovenski govornici razumeju ovo.
Plasirao bih standardne slovenske jezike po broju orijentalizama tako:
1. Bosanski.
2. Makedonski.
3. Bugarski.
4. Srpski.
Molim učesnike dopuniti i/ili ispraviti listu.


----------



## iobyo

Many of those words are perfectly normal (and common) in everyday conversational Macedonian: _муабети, пенџер(е), маало, ќутук, раат(лак), адет,__ мерак, бендиса _(regional) and of course _кафе. _Some of the other ones are well-known exoticisms: _фереџе, ефендија, акче _and_ екмек_ (also regional).

I think, in terms of actual use, Macedonian by far has the most Turkish loans. Just in the past few minutes I've heard _чаре_, _фајрон_ and _бетер_.



			
				Orlin said:
			
		

> Pitam koliko drugi južnoslovenski govornici razumeju ovo.



I understood the text fairly well, only _kadli, pehlivan _and_ evladi_ are unknown to me.

I'm assuming _bezbeli _means 'without trouble', _zeman_ is a variant of _zaman,_ _hajdeder_ is from _hajde_, and I know what _dimije _are, but we would rather call them _шалвари_.


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> Many of those words are perfectly normal (and common) in everyday conversational Macedonian: _муабети, пенџер(е), маало, ќутук, раат(лак), адет _and_ мерак. _Some of the other ones are well-known exoticisms: _фереџе, ефендија, акче _and_ екмек_ (also regional).
> 
> I think, in terms of actually use, Macedonian by far has the most Turkish loans. Just in the past few minutes I've heard _чаре_, _фајрон_ and _бетер_.


Pretpostavjam da si možda u pravu, ali ne znam da li je "prvenstvo" bosanskog istina ili samo predrasuda. Osim toga, frekvencija upotrebe ili uobičajenost nije lako da se oceni.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> Mislim da je ovaj tekst razumljiv Bugarima najmanje na srednjem nivou, a meni još nekako više pošto sam bio u Turskoj 4 puta i naučio sam sasvim malo turski od radoznalosti. Pitam koliko drugi južnoslovenski govornici razumeju ovo.


 
Osim riječi *feredža* ne razumijem praktički ni jednu imenicu u ovom tekstu.

_Razen besede *feredža *ne razumem skoraj nobenega samostalnika v tem besedilu._


----------



## iobyo

I'd like to add that I think the speech of Bosniaks was perhaps brought closer to that of Serbs and Croats during Yugoslav times—indeed, there was general dialect leveling for all three—and the indirect secularization (through modernization and mass education) eliminated much of these orientalisms.


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> I understood the text fairly well, only _kadli, pehlivan _and_ evladi_ are unknown to me.
> 
> I'm assuming _bezbeli _means 'without trouble', _zeman_ is a variant of _zaman,_ _hajdeder_ is from _hajde_, and I know what _dimije _are, but we would rather call them _шалвари_.


 


TriglavNationalPark said:


> Osim riječi *feredža* ne razumijem praktički ni jednu imenicu u ovom tekstu.
> 
> _Razen besede *feredža *ne razumem skoraj nobenega samostalnika v tem besedilu._


Ja sam dobio od Denisa verziju ovog teksta na "normalnom" bosanskom preko PM i mogu da je vama pošaljem ako želite.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Orlin said:


> Muhabetimo ti tako moj ahbab Istriano i ja, kadli nam stiže avaz spolja da se buljuk naroda sletio oko Mehagine kahve da gleda pehlivane iz Stambola. Provirimo ti kroz pendžer kad ono čitava frtutma nastala, evladi posvud idu iz naše mahale, poskakujući, prate ih matere u dimijama i pod feredžom, i hejbet svakojakog drugog svijeta. Ah, moj Istriano efendija, prozborih ja, ne begenišem ti ja takve, kakav ćutuk insan to mora bit da ekmek i akče zarađuje vazda idući od varoši do varoši, nikad hanume, nikad rahatluka u domu svome? Nikad to nije bilo u našem devletu, nije to od adeta, ja od naših starih nikad nisam čuo za takve. No je ovo bezbeli neki novi vakat i zeman nast'o. Al' ako je tebi merak, hajdeder, imadeš moj izun.



Kao govornik srpskog jezika, tekst razumem, ali imam problem sa pojedinim rečima.
Reči obežene crvenim su one koje su poznate u srpskom jeziku, mada su većina arhaizmi i regionalizmi. Ipak, velika većina ljudi bi ih razumela.
Reči obeležene zelenim nisu toliko u upotrebi u Srbiji. Nisam siguran koliko bi ih razumeo neko ko se uopšte nije bavio orijentalizmima ili barem bosanskom kulturom.
Reči obeležene plavim su mi ili potpuno nepoznate ili su u čudnom kontekstu. Naslućujem značenje pojedinih, ali sam daleko od razumevanja.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> Ja sam dobio od Denisa verziju ovog teksta na "normalnom" bosanskom preko PM i mogu da je vama pošaljem ako želite.


 
Mislim da bi bilo to relevantno i zanimljivo svim korisnicima, zato možeš, ako želiš, to staviti ovdje za usporedbu.


----------



## Orlin

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Mislim da bi bilo to relevantno i zanimljivo svim korisnicima, zato možeš, ako želiš, to staviti ovdje za usporedbu.


Ovde je isti tekst na običnom bosanskom, sačuvani su samo orijentalizmi vezani za odeću:


> Razgovaramo ti tako moj drug Istriano i ja, kad nam stiže vijest spolja da se masa naroda skupila oko Mehagine kafane da gleda akrobate iz Istanbula. Provirimo ti kroz prozor kad ono čitava graja nastala, djeca posvud idu iz naše četvrti, poskakujući, prate ih matere u dimijama i pod feredžom, i mnogo svakojakih drugih ljudi. Ah, moj gospodine Istriano, prozborih ja, ne volim ti ja takve, kakva budala čovjek to mora biti da kruh i novac zarađuje uvijek idući od gradića do gradića, nikad žene, nikad relaksacije u domu svome? Nikad to nije bilo u našoj državi, nije to u skladu sa običajima, ja od naših starih nikad nisam čuo za takve. No je ovo sigurno neko novo vrijeme i era nastala. Ali ako je tebi drago, hajde, imaš moju dozvolu.


----------



## DenisBiH

Samo da pojasnim - tekst je pisan na EHL kao primjer ekstremno orijentaliziranog teksta, tako da zaista sadrži i riječi koje su uglavnom arhaizmi ili slabo poznate/korištene ovdje u BiH.

A clarification - this was basically a contrived example for the purpose of a discussion in EHL. As such it contains some Orientalisms which are archaic or infrequently used/known here in B-H.

EDIT: Oops, I just saw that Orlin did make this clarification in his first post.  Well, just to confirm what he said.



> I understood the text fairly well, only _kadli, pehlivan _and_ evladi_ are unknown to me.


All three words, kadli,  pehlivan and evlad can be found in HJP (although HJP lists _evlad_ as a kind of a collective noun). Strictly speaking _kadli_ is not an Orientalism, but a dialectal word.


----------



## DenisBiH

iobyo said:


> Many of those words are perfectly normal (and common) in everyday conversational Macedonian: _муабети, пенџер(е), маало, ќутук, раат(лак), адет,__ мерак, бендиса _(regional) and of course _кафе. _Some of the other ones are well-known exoticisms: _фереџе, ефендија, акче _and_ екмек_ (also regional).
> 
> I think, in terms of actual use, Macedonian by far has the most Turkish loans. Just in the past few minutes I've heard _чаре_, _фајрон_ and _бетер_.




You may be right. What are the meanings of _чаре_, _фајрон_ and _бетер_, they don't sound familiar to me (except if _фајрон_ is parallel to _fajront_, but _fajront_ sounds German to me). 

Truth be told, Bosnia-Herzegovina was taken over by Austria-Hungary in 1878, Macedonia (and Sandžak, Kosovo etc.) stayed in the Ottoman Empire a while longer (until 1912-1913 if I'm not mistaken), so it should be realistic what you say. 

That reminds me of a funny story. During and right after the war we Bosniaks were inspired by the idea of reviving "the language of our grandmothers" (_jezik naših nena_), which is still an inspiration for some. The reasoning was that the speech, especially of elderly people, in certain more isolated parts of B-H (not strictly rural but often so) was the least influenced by post-Ottoman developments and the leveling done in school/media which you mentioned, and should be used to revive the Bosnian language as was once spoken before Yugoslav times. Except because of the 1878-1918 Austro-Hungarian presence "the language of our grandmothers" also included such exotic archaisms as fajercajg, which a friend told me his grandmother uses regularly instead of _upaljač _(lighter).


----------



## Wikislav

U donjem citatu su podvučeno označeni turcizmi koje vjerojatno zamalo nitko u Zagrebu (čak ni novodoseljeni Bosanci u mom susjedstvu) ne razumiju, a _kurzivom_ su označeni ostali orijentalizmi koji su većinom razumljivi tim bosanskim susjedima u Zagrebu kao i meni samom (ali ja nisam mjerilo za prosječne Hrvate), dok je prosječnim pismenim kajkavcima u gradu i okolici taj 'starobosanski' tekst uglavnom posve nerazumljiv (neki mi kažu da im je to "nepoznati azijski" jezik): 


> DenisBiH http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1942580 (post br. 37):
> "Muhabetimo ti tako moj ahbab Istriano i ja, _kadli_ nam stiže _avaz_ spolja  da se _buljuk_ naroda sletio oko Mehagine _kahve_ da gleda _pehlivane_ iz  Stambola. Provirimo ti kroz _pendžer_ kad ono čitava frtutma nastala,  evladi posvud idu iz naše _mahale_, poskakujući, prate ih matere u _ dimijama_ i pod _feredžom_, i hejbet svakojakog drugog svijeta. Ah, moj  Istriano _efendija_, prozborih ja, ne begenišem ti ja takve, kakav ćutuk _ insan_ to mora bit da ekmek i akče zarađuje vazda idući od _varoši_ do  varoši, nikad _hanume_, nikad rahatluka u domu svome? Nikad to nije bilo u  našem devletu, nije to od adeta, ja od naših starih nikad nisam čuo za  takve. No je ovo _bezbeli_ neki novi vakat i _zeman_ nast'o. Al' ako je tebi _ merak, hajdeder_, imadeš moj izun".


Ipak, od gornjih riječi su bar njih *5* u hrvatskim nestandardnim dijalektima bez turcizama sigurno poznate još odprije Turaka: _k*â*va/kaf*è*_ već dugo postoji u kajkavskom i čakavskom vjerojatno kao direktni srednjovjeki arabizam, a _efendi_ i _mirak_ su prastari pomorski arabizmi antičkoga mezopotamskog iskona kod primorskih čakavaca. Isto tako odavna postoji odprije Turaka kajkavski *var* i čakavski _varoš_ kao raniji iranizmi (perzijski *var* i _var*iš*)_, dok je _Peliv*ân*_ tu prastaro čakavsko-kajkavsko prezime i bilo bi staroiranski patronim prije Turaka. 

Interesantno je da u Hrvatskoj južno od rijeke Kupe uz bosansku granicu u 67 sela oko Petrinje (izmedju Sunje i Gline) još postoji egzotični "_*turkokajkavski*"_ kao najjužniji kajkavski poddialekt (odatle mi je majka). Iako je to inače pravi kajkavski, ovaj jedini od kajkavaca u rječniku još ima mnogo turcizama i sve riječi gore označene _kurzivom_. Skoro *sve* gornje turcizme (i one podvučene) u Hrvatskoj sadrži _šćakavska ikavština_ u Dalmaciji uz granicu Bosne oko Imotskoga koji je do 1718. bio u Turskoj. Današnji _Imotski rječnik_ i studija "_Turcizmi u govoru Imotske krajine"_ (Dalibor Buljan-Klapirić, Imotski 2004, 2. izdanje) navode blizu _*2.000* _još živih turcizama u govoru staraca i domaćim epskim pjesmama - što je mnogo čak prama Bosni i Makedoniji. 

*P.S.* (u vezi zadnjeg posta gore) DenisBIH: "... What are the meanings of _чаре_, _фајрон_ and _бетер_, they don't sound familiar to me (except if _фајрон_ is parallel to _fajront_, but _fajront_ sounds German to me)". U Imotskom rječniku i sad postoji turcizam _beter_ (= grdoba, rugoba), dok mi _čare_ i _fajron_ nisu poznati u Imotskom, ali česti kajkavski _"fajrunt"_ znači svršeno (gotov posao) - germanizam.


----------



## iobyo

My mistake. _Фајрон(т)_ is from German 'Feierabend'.

_Чаре _is from Turkish 'çare' and used exactly the same way (_бара/најде__/нема чаре)_, as is _бетер _(< 'beter').


----------



## DenisBiH

> Skoro *sve* gornje turcizme (i one podvučene) u Hrvatskoj sadrži _šćakavska ikavština_ u Dalmaciji uz granicu Bosne oko Imotskoga koji je do 1718. bio u Turskoj. Današnji _Imotski rječnik_ i studija "_Turcizmi u govoru Imotske krajine"_ (Dalibor Buljan-Klapirić, Imotski 2004, 2. izdanje) navode blizu _*2.000* _još živih turcizama u govoru staraca i domaćim epskim pjesmama - što je mnogo čak prama Bosni i Makedoniji.


Dobro, da budemo precizniji: Imotski kadiluk, Hercegovački sandžak, Bosanski pašaluk, Osmansko carstvo. Ako ne griješim.  

Ako se ne varam tamo je muslimansko stanovništvo bilo uglavnom domorodačko, i dio ih je ostao tamo prešavši na katoličanstvo nakon što su ti krajevi oduzeti Osmanskom carstvu. Pretpostavljam da su iz tih krajeva hrvatski Pašalići, Muselimovići, Begovići itd. katoličke vjere.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Samo da pojasnim - tekst je pisan na EHL kao primjer ekstremno orijentaliziranog teksta, tako da zaista sadrži i riječi koje su uglavnom arhaizmi ili slabo poznate/korištene ovdje u BiH.


Mislim da su takvi ekstemno orijentalizirani primeri sasvim mogući u bugarskom (valjda i u makedonskom) - Bugarinu ko se stručno bavi orijentalizmima ili mnogo čita književna dela 19. veka bilo bi mnogo lakše napisati tekst pun arhaizama i pasivno poznatih reči orijentalskog porekla. Ja neću probati jer ne koristim aktivno mnogo orijentalizama a i ne bavim se književnošću ili istorijom nacionalnog preporoda.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Mislim da su takvi ekstemno orijentalizirani primeri sasvim mogući u bugarskom (valjda i u makedonskom) - Bugarinu ko se stručno bavi orijentalizmima ili mnogo čita književna dela 19. veka bilo bi mnogo lakše napisati tekst pun arhaizama i pasivno poznatih reči orijentalskog porekla. Ja neću probati jer ne koristim aktivno mnogo orijentalizama a i ne bavim se književnošću ili istorijom nacionalnog preporoda.




Ovdje se može naći nekoliko primjera poezije Envera Čolakovića iz 20. stoljeća sa relativno velikim brojem orijentalizama (recimo u pjesmi "Đerzelezu Ale").


----------



## Orlin

Mi u Bugarskoj učimo da je naš narod nastao od Slovena koji su živeli južno od Dunava i stupili u savez s tzv. Protobugarima* i formirali zajedničku državu u 681. god. Protobugari su definitivno orijentalski etnos (naši istoričari spore da li su bili turkijski ili iranski narod - turkijska hipoteza je dugo prevladavala, a sada se sve više postavlja iranska teza), kan Asparuh je doveo neki deo ovog naroda u sadašnju Severnu Bugarsku u 7. veku. Sloveni i Protobugari se spojili u jedan narod oko 2 veka kasnije, od kulture Protobugara je ostalo veoma malo, ali koliko ja znam, oni su nam dali ne samo ime naroda i države, a i neke reči (ipak mali broj) - ako se ne varam, protobugarskog porekla su npr. reči белег, бисер, бъбрек (kojih ima i u BCS, zar ne?).

* Isto Prabugari.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Orlin said:


> - ako se ne varam, protobugarskog porekla su npr. reči белег, бисер,  бъбрек (kojih ima i u BCS, zar ne?).



Da, sve tri reči postoje u BCS-u. Ali, zar nije reč бъбрек/bubreg ne vodi poreklo od turske reči böbrek (u sva tri jezika ima isto značenje)?


----------



## Wikislav

Orlin said:


> Mi u Bugarskoj učimo da je naš narod nastao od  Slovena koji su živeli južno  od Dunava i stupili u savez s tzv.  Protobugarima i formirali zajedničku državu u  681. god. Protobugari su  definitivno orijentalski etnos (naši istoričari spore  da li su bili  turkski ili iranski narod -..., a i neke reči - ako se ne  varam, protobugarskog porekla su npr. reči белег, бисер,  бъбрек (kojih  ima i u BCS, zar ne?).





Aleksey Groz said:


> Da, sve tri reči postoje u BCS-u. Ali, zar nije reč бъбрек/bubreg ne vodi poreklo od turske reči böbrek (u sva tri jezika ima isto značenje)?


U BCS ovi i slični orijentalizmi nisu istoga ni zajedničkog iskona i možda su u srpskomu to doista naknadni turcizmi, a u bugarskom primarni orijentalizmi od Prabugara. Slično je i u izvornom hrvatskom, gdje se već par stoljeća prije Turaka, u *srednjovjekim* zapisima na *glagoljic*i uz ino spominje rani _"bilig"_ i _"bubrig"_ još u doba kad je Balkanom vladao Bizant i Turci tek jezdili daleko po srednjoj Aziji. U Hrvatskoj su _bilig i bubrig_ ipak puno raniji mongolizmi: *bilig* & *böbgür*, od srednjovjeke invazije Mongola još u 14. stoljeću. 

Medjutim, tek u 20. stolj. su svi ti raniji orijentalizmi za vrijeme Jugoslavije zbog BCS-jedinstva unatrag paušalno proglašeni za navodne "turcizme". Najapsurdniji primjer toga su bile jugo-manipulacije s desetak starih orijentalnih imena mjesta u Hrvatskoj. Npr. srednjovjeki grad, pa župa i rijeka _Č*az*ma_ su tako triput zapisani još od davnih godina _1.096, 1.224 i 1.232._ i isti su bili do 1918,- ali je to sve uzalud: Jer je partija odlučila da su to turcizmi pa su grad i rijeka u Jugoslaviji naknadno poturčeni u "Česma" i gradjani u "Česmance" s pridjevom "česmanski", a tek nakon jugo-raspada je normalno vraćena Čazma. Stvarni iskon Čazme je perzijska _č*aš*me_ (fontana-vrelo) što je zatim turski iskrivljeno u _česme_ (slavina-pipa) i tako su ga tek kasnije unijeli na Balkan, što nema veze s ranom Čazmom. 

U BCS ima još i drugih jednakih arhaizama koji se u Bugarskoj smatraju proto-bugarskima, a isti u Hrvatskoj predturskim srednjovjekim orijentalizmima: npr. _bunište, čavka,  doba, gajda, gizdav, govedo, guša, koliba, kotiga, kuka, kuče, kušina, lelja, leš, makar, pak, pita, prezid, pule, sabja, siromak, ševar, štir, želva_, ...itd.- još ih je više u dialektima čakavskom i kajkavskom. 

Inače su za iskon Bugara poredbeno važne i nove genomske analize, npr. Boriana Zaharova i suradnici s više radova 2001-2010, te genske usporedbe svih Slavena (Rebala i surad. 2006). Ovo pokazuje da su _samo 5%-9%_ muških Bugara genski slični inim Slavenima, a kod ženskih Bugarki je slavenski genski udjel još niži tj. beznačajan. Genska sličnost s turkijskim 'mongoloidima' je isto vrlo niska, ali je jako visoka sličnost muških iz Sofije oko *43%* jednakih kao *32%* u Teheranu. To znači da predslavenski Protobugari imaju daleko jače fizičke veze s iranskom negoli turkijskom grupom.


----------



## iobyo

Orlin said:


> protobugarskog porekla su npr. reči белег, бисер,  бъбрек



I thought _бъбрек/бубрег_ was rather a recent (Ottoman) borrowing from Turkish.


----------



## Orlin

Wikislav said:


> Inače su za iskon Bugara poredbeno važne i nove genomske analize, npr. Boriana Zaharova i suradnici s više radova 2001-2010, te genske usporedbe svih Slavena (Rebala i surad. 2006).


Oprostite mali off-topic: bugarskom Боряна Захарова odgovara BCS transliteracija Bor*ja*na Zaharova.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Wikislav said:


> U BCS ovi i slični orijentalizmi nisu istoga ni zajedničkog iskona i možda su u srpskomu to doista naknadni turcizmi, a u bugarskom primarni orijentalizmi od Prabugara.



Sasvim moguće. 



Wikislav said:


> U BCS ima još i drugih jednakih arhaizama koji se u Bugarskoj smatraju proto-bugarskima, a isti u Hrvatskoj predturskim srednjovjekim orijentalizmima: npr. _bunište, čavka,  doba, gajda, gizdav, govedo, guša, *koliba*, kotiga, kuka, kuče, kušina, lelja, leš, makar, pak, pita, prezid, pule, sabja, siromak, ševar, štir, želva_, ...itd.- još ih je više u dialektima čakavskom i kajkavskom.



Mislim da su reči označene crvenim sankritskog porekla. Mislim da bi definicija orijentalizma bila prenapregnuta ako bismo u nju podveli i ove reči.

Nisam siguran, ali mislim da je reč *kobila* ipak keltskog porekla.


----------



## Wikislav

iobyo said:


> I thought _бъбрек/бубрег_ was rather a recent (Ottoman) borrowing from Turkish.


 Bubreg/bubrig u _bugarskom i hrvatskom_ su bezuvjetno i sigurno orijentalni stariji arhaizmi,- a nikako noviji turcizmi kako se to sugerira iz turkofilne Bosne i Makedonije. Npr. u sjeverozapadnoj Hrvatskoj gdje Turci nisu nikad vladali i nema *nijednog* poznatog turcizma (čak i poznata "rakija" tu je slavenska _žganica_ !), ovdje kajkavski _"bubrek"_ postoji najmanje već kroz *5* stoljeća. Dapače, još starije _"bubrig"_ zapisano je i na _*srednjovjekoj* glagoljici_ uz Jadran par stoljeća prije ikakvih Turaka u Europi, kada je u Turskoj još bio Bizant. Zato u Hrvatskoj to može biti iz proto-bugarskog, ili još vjerojatnije od invazije Mongola u 13. stoljeću (mongolski: _*böbgür*)_. Ako Makedonci i Bosanci baš idejno toliko žele da im njihov _bubreg_ bude turski, - neka im tako i ostane (zbog jezičnog odvajanja od Bugara odnosno Srbo-Hrvata), ali zato isto ne mogu unatrag nametnuti inim južnim Slavenima koji su imali svoje pismene 'bubrege' već od srednjeg vijeka prije ikakvih Turaka. 


Orlin said:


> (Wikislav: ..., npr. Boriana Zaharova i...) -  Oprostite mali off-topic: bugarskom Боряна Захарова odgovara BCS transliteracija Bor*ja*na Zaharova.


Moj navod nije BCS-transkripcija, nego njezin vlastiti citat naslova i potpisa same Zaharove iz njena 3 rada o bugarskom iskonu na engleskom. Posve je logično da se ona potpisala latinicom kao "Bor*ia*na", jer vaše "Bor*ja*na" bi Englezi i ini zapadnjaci izgovarali iskrivljeno kao "Bor*dža*na". 


Aleksey Groz said:


> Sasvim moguće... (Wikislav: ..._ guša, ko*liba*, kotiga,...) - _Nisam siguran, ali mislim da je reč ko*bila* ipak keltskog porekla.


Mislim da ste se ipak zabunili premetanjem slova: naša slavizirana "ko*bil*a" (kao _domaća životinja)_ je doista izvorno keltska i kao _caballa_ je ušla u klasični latinski. - Medjutim, u gornjem citatu je druga _građevinska ko*lib*a_ (bez veze s keltskom kobilom), a vaša zabuna je vjerojatno stoga jer BCS-novoštokavci većinom nemaju taj istočni arhaizam. Koliko mi je poznato, kod Slavena izvorno tu riječ 'ko*lib*a' (u značenju trošne male kućice) imaju Ukrajinci, Bugari, staroikavski _šćakavci_ (u Bosni), pa dijalektalni _kajkavci_ i arhaični _čakavci_ u Hrvatskoj, kao i slovenski standard. U Ukrajini još postoji i prezime _*K*oliba_, a u Hrvatskoj čakavsko-kajkavski deminutiv _"kol*íb*ica"_.


----------



## Aleksey Groz

Wikislav said:


> Mislim da ste se ipak zabunili premetanjem slova: naša slavizirana "ko*bil*a" (kao _domaća životinja)_ je doista izvorno keltska i kao _caballa_ je ušla u klasični latinski. - Medjutim, u gornjem citatu je druga _građevinska ko*lib*a_ (bez veze s keltskom kobilom), a vaša zabuna je vjerojatno stoga jer BCS-novoštokavci većinom nemaju taj istočni arhaizam. Koliko mi je poznato, kod Slavena izvorno tu riječ 'ko*lib*a' (u značenju trošne male kućice) imaju Ukrajinci, Bugari, staroikavski _šćakavci_ (u Bosni), pa dijalektalni _kajkavci_ i arhaični _čakavci_ u Hrvatskoj, kao i slovenski standard. U Ukrajini još postoji i prezime _*K*oliba_, a u Hrvatskoj čakavsko-kajkavski deminutiv _"kol*íb*ica"_.



Da, sasvim ste u pravu. Permutovao sam slova. 
U svakom slučaju, reč koliba je dobro poznata i u Srbiji. U istom značenju, male trošne kuće ili usamljenog kućerka u šumi ili na polju. Mada sam sasvim siguran da je u upotrebi svuda, pouzdano znam da se koristi kako u severnoj Šumadiji (posavskoj i podunavskoj) tako i u Beogradu (gde je svakako poznata kao pojam). S obzirom da je taj kraj centar novoštokavskoj standarda u Srbiji, njegova široka upotreba ne bi trebalo da iznenađuje.
Čak je knjiga Uncle Tom's cabin prevedena kao "Čika Tomina *koliba*".


----------



## Henry Higgins

Wikislav said:


> It is interesting that _klob*ûk*_ (hat) and _klobuč*âr*_  (hatter) exist both in Croat-Kaykavian and Chakavian being otherwise  poor in turkisms, while in BCS-Shtokavian, as the richest in turkisms,  that is lacking and replaced by š*e*šir and "šeš*ir*džija" (hatter). It is also remarkable that early-Croatian klobuk occured even in medieval _*Glagolitic*_  texts when Turks were far in Asian interior and yet the Byzantine rule  with mainly Greek influence prevailed in Balkans. Therefore 'klobuk' and  its derivate in Croatia and elsewhere cannot be of Osmanic origin, but  plausibly earlier Slavic borrownings from other Turkic-Mongol contacts.



As far as I can recall, the Turks are very famous for their _"klobuks",_ don't you think?  Or should it rather be the turbans and later on the fezzes (or tarboosh)? 

Why should we be so hesitative in the claim it was the other way arround - the Turks borrowed _klobuk_ from the Slavs? The suffix _-uk_ is common _(prsluk, struk, jabuka, štuka, unuk)._ We should look for the Turkish etimology.




Wikislav said:


> Bubreg/bubrig u _bugarskom i hrvatskom_ su  bezuvjetno i sigurno orijentalni stariji arhaizmi,- a nikako noviji  turcizmi kako se to sugerira iz turkofilne Bosne i Makedonije. Npr. u  sjeverozapadnoj Hrvatskoj gdje Turci nisu nikad vladali i nema *nijednog* poznatog turcizma (čak i poznata "rakija" tu je slavenska _žganica_ !), ovdje kajkavski _"bubrek"_ postoji najmanje već kroz *5* stoljeća. Dapače, još starije _"bubrig"_ zapisano je i na _*srednjovjekoj* glagoljici_  uz Jadran par stoljeća prije ikakvih Turaka u Europi, kada je u Turskoj  još bio Bizant. Zato u Hrvatskoj to može biti iz proto-bugarskog, ili  još vjerojatnije od invazije Mongola u 13. stoljeću (mongolski: _*böbgür*)_. Ako Makedonci i Bosanci baš idejno toliko žele da im njihov _bubreg_  bude turski, - neka im tako i ostane (zbog jezičnog odvajanja od Bugara  odnosno Srbo-Hrvata), ali zato isto ne mogu unatrag nametnuti inim  južnim Slavenima koji su imali svoje pismene 'bubrege' već od srednjeg  vijeka prije ikakvih Turaka



Maybe the verb _bubriti_ is older than _bubrek(/g) _and _bubac. _English _bubble:_
 early 14c. (n.), mid-15c. (v.), perhaps from M.Du. bobbel (n.) and/or M.L.G. bubbeln (v.), all probably of echoic origin. Bubble bath first recorded 1949. Of financial schemes originally in South Sea Bubble (1590s), on notion of "fragile and insubstantial."




Wikislav said:


> U BCS ima još i drugih jednakih arhaizama koji  se u Bugarskoj smatraju  proto-bugarskima, a isti u Hrvatskoj  predturskim srednjovjekim  orijentalizmima: npr. _bunište, čavka,  doba, gajda, gizdav, govedo, guša, *koliba*, kotiga, kuka, kuče, kušina, lelja, leš, makar, pak,* pita,* *prezid,* pul,..._



Maybe we sholud consider _kolebati, kolijevka_ as agnate to _koliba _(and  dialectal _koleba_ in central and southern Serbia). _Koliba_ is the instable structure, hence the idea of etymological analogy with kolebati. Tha slavic verb _pitati (to feed)_ colud easily be related to noun _pita._ And _prezid_ is related to Slavic _zid.

PS.
_Just had the moment of inlightment_ - klopka_ (klobka), _poklopac_ (poklobac), _sklopiti_  should be related to _klobuk_ - the thing you cover _(poklapaš)_ your head with. Etym. should be _klopiti._


----------



## er targyn

Klobuk, kalpak comes from Turkic qalpaq. Kniga "book" is also a Turkic loan.


----------



## bibax

It is commonly said that the ultimate source of the Slavic word *kniga* (and Hungarian *könyv*) is the Chinese word *king* _= book_.


----------



## er targyn

Yep, via Turkic.


----------



## DenisBiH

Those who know German may be interested in reading this Master's thesis  ("Die Arabismen in der Aljamiado Literatur Bosniens“, Maksida Pjanić, 2009).


----------



## Wikislav

er targyn said:


> Yep, via Turkic.


At least in Croatia and Bosnia, the Turkic import of 'kniga' is doubtful, because this word is surely proven yet in medieval Glagolitic script of Croatia at least from 13th century, and on Bosnian script in Bosnia from 14th cent. It may be perhaps a Chinese loanword, but much prior in early Slavs times.


----------



## er targyn

It is a very early borrowing from Bulgaric Turkic, what is doubtful about it?


----------



## xpictianoc

bibax said:


> It is commonly said that the ultimate source of the Slavic word *kniga* (and Hungarian *könyv*) is the Chinese word *king* _= book_.



Below a sort text about an origin of Polish word "książka" (Book). I hope the fact it is in Polish won't be a big obstacle. 



> Wyraz _książka_ występuje w polszczyźnie dopiero od XVIII wieku  (sporadycznie od drugiej połowy XVI stulecia). Wcześniej słowo to  używane było jedynie w liczbie mnogiej (pluralia tantum): _książki (i książeczki)_,  a zmiana tej formy na liczbę pojedynczą – spowodowana koniecznością  odróżniania jednego egzemplarza od wielu – zaszła w XVI wieku. Forma  pluralna _księgi_ (rzadziej: _książki_) zachowana jest do dziś  m. in. w znaczeniu specjalnym – ‘trzecia komora żołądka’ –  ukształtowanym chyba na podstawie podobieństwa gęstych, cienkich fałd  tej części żołądka do kart ksiąg. Prawdopodobnie miało tu swój wpływ  niemieckie _Buch_ w tym samym znaczeniu (por. K. Długosz-Kurczabowa _Nowy słownik etymologiczny języka polskiego_). Rzeczownik _książka_ jest odziedziczony z prasłowiańszczyzny (*_kъnigy_) i stanowi zdrobnienie od wyrazu _księga_. Ten leksem z kolei przed XIII wiekiem występował w postaci _knięgy_, a następnie doszło do rozpodobnienia dwóch sąsiadujących głosek nosowych i przejście w _księgy_. Z analogicznym procesem mamy do czynienia w przypadku wyrazu _ksiądz_. Zjawisko to, konsekwentne dla wszystkich form z nagłosowym _kńę-_ // _kńą-_ (później _kśę-_ // _kśą-_), zapoczątkowane zostało przez powstanie epentetycznego _-ś-_, tzn. _kśń-_ zamiast _k’ń-_, potem _kśń-_, a zakończył się ten proces fonetyczny zanikiem _-ń-_ przed _-ę-_//-ą-.  Dalsza etymologia omawianego wyrazu nie jest jasna. Badacze  przypuszczają, iż może on być pochodzenia orientalnego, może być  zapożyczeniem asyryjskim, chińskim, tureckim lub też formą rodzimą.  Zdaniem A. Brücknera (_Słownik etymologiczny języka polskiego_), _księga_ jest wyrazem słowiańskim, ponieważ prasłowiańska forma wywodzi się od *_kъnъ_, pol. _kien_ (zachowane w _knieja_) o znaczeniu ‘kłoda, kloc, pień drzewa, z którego robi się deski’, tworzone formantem _-ęga_ (_-iga_). Warto również przypomnieć o staropolskich formach, pochodnych od _księga_: _książnica_ – ‘biblioteka’; _książnik_ // _księżnik_ – ‘zajmujący się handlem książkami, księgarz’.


http://www.poradniajezykowa.us.edu....ZYCJA=140&AKCJA=&TEMAT=Etymologia&NZP=&WYRAZ=


----------



## Orlin

Wikislav said:


> 2. Ne-osmanski *arabizmi*: kod nas je predrasuda da najviše arabizama ima preko islama u Bosni - ali direktnih neturskih arabizama ima podjednako kod otočnih čakavaca na Jadranu, unesenih morem od samih srednjovjekih Arapa. Dio su donesli Saraceni u 9. stoljeću kad su tu imali _Apulski emirat Bari_ koji od Venecije osvajaju i dio Kvarnerskih otoka pa su tu naselili i dosad imenovali neke otoke npr. *Srakane* (arab. _Sarakene)_ i *Susak* (ar. _Sansek)_.- Isto sad potvrdjuje i nova genetika da su _*1/7* (14 %)_ kvarnerskih otočana iskonom arapski Semiti. Dio su još donesli maurski trgovci na Jadranu i naši vojni pečalbari-legionari iz Dalmacije u Kordovskom kalifatu (usp. arapske kronike u Cordobi i Palermu). Kod tih otočnih čakavaca su izvorni neturski arabizmi koje većinom nemaju u Bosni ni drugi na Balkanu: npr. barak*ân* (deck: arab. _barraka),_ bedu*yn* (stupid), bik*âr* (butcher: ar. _bekkari),_ bikar*ìj*a (butchery: ar. _bekarijun),_ kat*ûn* (pen-fold: ar. _kaatun)_, k*i*la (hernia: ar. _kilot),_ m*a*lik (pagan: ar. _malik),_ muš*ûr* (icicle-dripstone: ar. _mushurun),_ orš*ân* (shipdock: ar. _harshana),_ ruma*ný*a (wallflower: ar. _rumanu),_ šal*ûn* (bandage: ar. _shalun),_ šele*bã*y (he-fox: ar. _s'elebun)_ itd.


Setio sam se da su neke od ovih reči i nama poznate, ali većinom pasivno (one plavе bojе*). Zanimljivo mi je kako su došli u naš jezik pretpostavjeno neosmanski arabizmi?

*Samo _kila_ je nesumnjivo poznata Bugarima, o drugim samo pretpostavljam.


----------



## Tazzler

No one's mentioned anything about Russian. It is quite natural that Russian should have incorporated various words of Turkic origin, what with its expansion into Central Asia and its subjection to Central Asian rule early in its history. Here are some common words that are or are quite possibly of Turkic origin:

деньги-> money
собака (cf. Turk. _köpek_-> dog
таможня-> customs
товар/товарищ-> goods, comrade


----------



## er targyn

Товар and деньги are no doubt from Turkic. Собака is a difficult case and may be an old Iranian loan.  Таможня and товарищ are constructed Russian words derived from Turkic тамга and товар.


----------



## Tazzler

er targyn said:


> Товар and деньги are no doubt from Turkic. Собака is a difficult case and may be an old Iranian loan.  Таможня and товарищ are constructed Russian words derived from Turkic тамга and товар.



Yes, Russian affixes complete the word.


----------



## Maroseika

er targyn said:


> Таможня and товарищ are constructed Russian words derived from Turkic тамга and товар.



According to Max Vasmer, товарищ is an integral loan from Turkic, where *еš* means comrade, companion, i.e. товарищ is a companion in trade.


----------



## ilocas2

xpictianoc said:


> Forma pluralna _księgi_ (rzadziej: _książki_) zachowana jest do dziś m. in. w znaczeniu specjalnym – ‘trzecia komora żołądka’ – ukształtowanym chyba na podstawie podobieństwa gęstych, cienkich fałd tej części żołądka do kart ksiąg. Prawdopodobnie miało tu swój wpływ niemieckie _Buch_ w tym samym znaczeniu (por. K. Długosz-Kurczabowa _Nowy słownik etymologiczny języka polskiego_).



Hi

Just for record, I think it's interesting and not too off-topic , in Czech this part of stomach of some animals is *kniha* (book in singular).


----------



## Майстора

В България термини от турски, персийски или арабски произход се използват в играта на табла. Например за комбинациите от зарове (виж Уикипедия):


> Играчите в България често използват следните имена на хвърлените зарове – ек (1), дю (бара, ики) (2), се (3), джехар (дьорт) (4), беш/пендж (5), шеш (6).
> 1-1: Еп-ек (еци, епеци);
> 2-2: Дю-бара (дубара, дубари);
> 2-1: Ик-и-бир;
> 3-3: Дю-се; ме-се;
> 3-2: Себа-и-дю;
> 3-1: Се-и-ек;
> 4-4: Дьорт-джехар (джаар, дорджар);
> 4-3: Джехар-у-се;
> 4-2: Джехар-и-дю;
> 4-1: Джехар-и-ек;
> 5-5: Дю-беш;
> 5-4: Беш-дьорт;
> 5-3: Пендж-и-се;
> 5-2: Пендж-и-дю;
> 5-1: Пендж-и-ек;
> 6-6: Дю-шеш;
> 6-5: Шеш-беш;
> 6-4: Шеш-джехар;
> 6-3: Шеш-у-се;
> 6-2: Шеш-и-дю;
> 6-1: Шеш-у-ек.


Турцизъм е и "капия" - всяка от 24-те позиции на пуловете на дъската.


----------



## Awwal12

Tazzler said:


> No one's mentioned anything about Russian. It is quite natural that Russian should have incorporated various words of Turkic origin, what with its expansion into Central Asia and its subjection to Central Asian rule early in its history. Here are some common words that are or are quite possibly of Turkic origin:
> 
> деньги-> money
> собака (cf. Turk. _köpek_-> dog
> таможня-> customs
> товар/товарищ-> goods, comrade


Actually, the absolute numerical majority of Turkic loanwords in Russian is dated back to the XVI-XVIII centuries and hasn't much to do with the "Central Asian rule". Some words, in the same time, are common East Slavic and are dated back to the VIII-XII centuries (from the age when a good half of East Slavic tribes was subjugated by the Khazar khaganate, and later from the contacts between Old Russians and Cumans).
As for the etymology of собака, it isn't settled yet. Some scholars still vote for the Iranian etymology. Anyway, this word is common East Slavic and also was found in some Lechitic dialects, as far as I remember.
The word товар is nearly pan-Slavic.

Regarding Russian, quite noteworthy words are:
туман "tumán" - fog (East Slavic)
кулак "kulák" - fist (East Slavic)
хозяин "hozʲáin" - owner, master (East Slavic)
лошадь "lóshadʲ" - horse (East Slavic)
штаны "štaný" - trousers (exclusively Russian)


----------



## Майстора

Доколкото знам, и _марс_ (двойна победа в таблата, няма връзка с планетата Марс) също е ориентализъм в нашия език. Спомням си, че е посочена етимологията на тази дума в един речник на чуждите думи в българския език, който за съжаление сега не ми е под ръка.
Познати ли са в други славянски езици някои от турско-арабско-персийските думи, свързани с играта на табла?


----------



## FairOaks

Майстора said:


> Доколкото знам, и _марс_ (двойна победа в таблата, няма връзка с планетата Марс) също е ориентализъм в нашия език. Спомням си, че е посочена етимологията на тази дума в един речник на чуждите думи в българския език, който за съжаление сега не ми е под ръка.
> Познати ли са в други славянски езици някои от турско-арабско-персийските думи, свързани с играта на табла?


Да ти турим таблуту и туркщините у газо прдлив…


----------



## Майстора

FairOaks said:


> Да ти турим таблуту и туркщините у газо прдлив…


Може би не играеш табла и не харесваш тази игра(или пък мразиш турцизмите?), но какво сме виновни за това, че у нас таблата е пренесена от османските турци и затова и до ден днешен използваме някои ориентализми във връзка с играта?
Между впрочем, не е задължително използването на въпросните ориентализми дори между запалени играчи: например бих могъл да кажа "Хвърлих 6 и 5" (вместо "шеш-беш") или "Паднаха ми се шестици" (вместо "дюшеш").


----------



## jadeite_85

Russian
*арбуз *(_tr. karpuz; gr. karpuzi_) "watermelon"
*кабачок *_(tr. kabak)_ "courgette"
*кровать *"bed" _(tr. kerevet_ "bedstead"; _gr. krevati_ "bed")
*кукла *"doll" _(tr. kukla _"puppet"; _gr. kukla_ "doll")
*шапка *(_tr. şapka_) "hat"

Slovene
*gumb *"button" (_tr. gump_ "dolt"; _gr. kumbi_ "button")
*torba *(_tr. torba; gr. ntorvas_) "bag"
*soba *"room" (_tr. soba; gr. soba "_stove for room heating")
*žep* (_tr. cep; gr. tsepi_) "pocket"

BCS
*dugme *(_tr. düğme_) "button"
*boja *"colour" (_tr. boya; gr. boya_ "paint")
*sat *(_tr. saat_) "hour"
*komšija *(_tr. komşu_) "neighbour"
*čarape *(_tr. çorap_) "socks"
*kutija *(_tr. kutu_; _gr. kouti_) "box"
*budala *(_tr. budala_; _gr. budalas_) "stupid"
*čorba *(_tr. çorba_) "soup"
*fukara *(_tr. fukara_) "poor"

I wonder if they are all loanwords from Turkish or some of them are from Greek?


----------



## DarkChild

Most of these so called Turkish words are from Persian or Arabic origin anyway.


----------



## jadeite_85

jadeite_85 said:


> Russian
> *арбуз *(_tr. karpuz; gr. karpuzi_) "watermelon"
> *кабачок *_(tr. kabak)_ "courgette"
> *кровать *"bed" _(tr. kerevet_ "bedstead"; _gr. krevati_ "bed")
> *кукла *"doll" _(tr. kukla _"puppet"; _gr. kukla_ "doll")
> *шапка *(_tr. şapka_) "hat"



*инжир *(_tr. incir_) "fig"

I think also *чемодан *(suitcase) and *карман *(pocket) could be from some language of the Turkic family.


----------



## jadeite_85

er targyn said:


> Таможня and товарищ are constructed Russian words derived from Turkic тамга and товар.



In Greek there is *ταμειο *meaning "cashier's desk".


----------



## jadeite_85

From contemporary Bosnian songs I've written down many Turkish loans. Is the use poetic or are these words really used in everyday Bosnian?

Some of them:
_amanet, avlija, bakšiš, baksuz, bašta, behar, belaja, bekrija, biber, budžak, burma, čardak, čaršija, delija, dilber, džan, džanum, jaran, jok, kapija, kesa, mangup, merak, muštuluk, nanule, odaja, raja, sedef, sevdah, soj, sokak, tumarati, vajat, vala, zumbul
_
Serbian and Croatian songs have less of them. However, I've found _mangup _also in a Croatian song.


Serbian tv series set in the first half of the 20th century also use a good amount of them. Could this also be a stylistic choice?

Some of them:
_bašta, ćilim, doksat, dućan, đubre, komšija, kirija, kusur, miraz, mušterija, ortak, sanduk, taman_


----------

